# Shrimps and Inverts



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Who here has more interest in keeping invertebrate other then just shrimps?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Me.........


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I keep snails and crawfish as well.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

If I lived in a house where I could justify getting more tanks, I'd probably be interested in crayfish and crabs as well, but for now it'll be only shrimps.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I LOVE my shrimpies, but I also have different snails, and foolishly aquired some crays.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

for now i have shrimps and snails, due to the fact i live in a condo. I only have Apixi and MTS Snails though, so if i could find somewhere to get non plant eating Apple Snails, might get a few. For Shrimps, currently only Amano / RCS, may get into more fancy ones one day.

if i had more space, then might do crayfish and crab riparium.


----------

